# What about forums for the instincts?



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah good heavens, I don't even go by anyone's instincts anymore, I have a general idea what they are and kind of make it up as I go  drawing duly from sources for inspiration


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> @Myoho Traveller
> Do you mean Naranjo's variant descriptions, or in general? Since they tend to vary.


I'm referring the descriptions in Beatrice Chesnut's book since I find those to be the clearest. I haven't read Naranjo's descriptions but I'm assuming that they are one and the same?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Myoho Traveller said:


> I'm referring the descriptions in Beatrice Chesnut's book since I find those to be the clearest. I haven't read Naranjo's descriptions but I'm assuming that they are one and the same?


I don't think I've read her descriptions, so I wouldn't know. Although if they are the same, I'm not sure if I relate to any of them a whole lot.^^;


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I don't think I've read her descriptions, so I wouldn't know. Although if they are the same, I'm not sure if I relate to any of them a whole lot.^^;


They are probably similar but much clearer than other descriptions that I've read.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Myoho Traveller said:


> I'm not sure about that; I think that some people actually do have balanced instincts just like there are people who have balanced wings. I would agree with you that one does tend to predominate, even if only slightly and one does get the least amount of attention. I do think that being able to relate to all of the variants of one's type is a good way to tell if you're correctly typed or not.


Sounds like you're using the instincts as subtypes (as Naranjo does) and I'm using instincts more as standalone. I could see how balanced subtypes would be possible. There actually seems to be a movement between subtypes in my experience. I can recognize that in myself anyways.



Myoho Traveller said:


> For example, if someone were to say that they really relate to the description of Sp 2 but not at all to So or Sx 2; then most probably, they aren't a 2.


Actually, I think Naranjo would say that's how it works. You identify as a single subtype instead of a type. It sounds like your approach is to say you should identify with all three subtypes to recognize your type. I haven't read Beatrice Chestnut's book, so maybe she approaches it differently.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

enneathusiast said:


> Sounds like you're using the instincts as subtypes (as Naranjo does) and I'm using instincts more as standalone. I could see how balanced subtypes would be possible. There actually seems to be a movement between subtypes in my experience. I can recognize that in myself anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Naranjo would say that's how it works. You identify as a single subtype instead of a type. It sounds like your approach is to say you should identify with all three subtypes to recognize your type. I haven't read Beatrice Chestnut's book, so maybe she approaches it differently.


She doesn't actually say that but I think that makes a lot of sense; since we utilize all 3 of the instincts; so it would logically then follow that we would relate to the particular subtype of our E type in those situations. For example, as an E 4, I may not act like an S$ 4 most of the time but only when I am involved in a romantic situation or feel particularly vulnerable.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Not interested


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Myoho Traveller said:


> She doesn't actually say that but I think that makes a lot of sense; since we utilize all 3 of the instincts; so it would logically then follow that we would relate to the particular subtype of our E type in those situations. For example, as an E 4, I may not act like an S$ 4 most of the time but only when I am involved in a romantic situation or feel particularly vulnerable.


I look at it completely different from other people. I actually see a different type appearing for each instinct in an individual. But, you can't see that with instinctual subtypes. You have to use the instincts as standalone to see it.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm...guess that makes sense in a way. An instinct is just that -- instinctual, but combined with the dynamics of type might mingle with the more neurotic tendencies and show the person's imbalances in a specific way. When the fundamental affliction manifests the instincts may be where you can see clear instances of well-defined responses needing to be constructed.

Could you illustrate your thoughts here further, @_enneathusiast_?


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I think it could be awesome, but the enneagram forum moves pretty slow as it is, so I voted no. If all the instinct talk was in the sub-forums there would be a lot less to talk about in here.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

bearotter said:


> Could you illustrate your thoughts here further, @_enneathusiast_?


Just think of how you're different in different domains - when you're alone, when you're with a significant other, when you're part of a group.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@enneathusiast OK

I take it by types you mean some version of the 9 types. Do you mean by any chance Ichazo's versions, or is this basically a version of the enneagram spectrum you adopted which makes sense for yourself but corresponds poorly to Ichazo/Naranjo/etc


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

@bearotter

I mean that other Enneagram types get activated in me as I move between instinctual domains.


----------

